

Unconference about online media and the future of journalism / May 2, SF - yurylifshits
http://remakecamp.eventbrite.com/

======
yurylifshits
Paul Biggar (YC - NewsLabs) is among the speakers

------
rms
That's a really good ticket pricing strategy.

~~~
yurylifshits
I plan to have all tickets free. 10$ tickets are just to convince people to
sign up. If they will sell out I just add more free tickets.

~~~
rms
That works even better.

